# Flaking skin/dandruff?



## Aprinceton (Oct 27, 2014)

Just checking-- hopefully this is normal, but I like to be sure nothing is wrong with my Pip :grin:
Last night I was holding her with my sleeves (so she didn't poke me!) on her back, because I love when she pokes her little nose out of her ball, and when I was done I noticed a bunch of white stuff on my sleeve. Is this flaky skin or dandruff, and is it normal?
I think she's in the process of quilling, if that's relevant.


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes it's normal. She may have super dry skin. You can help dry skin by giving an oatmeal bath or adding a few drops of oil to Her skin. Hedgies usually have a little more dry skin when they are quilling. 

Is she itching at all?


----------



## Aprinceton (Oct 27, 2014)

sc2001 said:


> Yes it's normal. She may have super dry skin. You can help dry skin by giving an oatmeal bath or adding a few drops of oil to Her skin. Hedgies usually have a little more dry skin when they are quilling.
> 
> Is she itching at all?


I gave her a bath with oatmeal shampoo about a week ago, maybe I'll give her one with straight up oatmeal in a few days :grin:
I haven't noticed any itching or scratching, so hopefully she's just dry!! I'll try the oil.


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Give both a try and see if they help  hopefully they will. If they don't, then post an update


----------



## Hedgielover94 (Sep 6, 2014)

What kind of oil should you add?


----------



## David147 (Mar 6, 2015)

My hedgie has dry skin as well. I was told to use flax seed oil. I bought the capsules. All I do is puncture one hole in the capsule, squirt some on him in the bath or in the water. After the bath I put a little on him as well.


----------



## CourtneyLA (Jun 20, 2014)

Everyone says flaxseed or vitamin E. I definitely prefer flaxseed, I used vitamin E in a pinch once but it leaves everything sticky and I ended up having to rinse her off anyway since she rolled in litter lol.


----------

